# Fehlermeldung bei jar ausführung.



## Tyrall (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß das Thema ist hier schon zu genüge behandelt worden aber habe meine Problemstellung noch nirgends gefunden.
Folgendes ich hab mithilfe des Eclipse Plugin FatJar ein jar file erzeugt.
Wenn ich das nun ausführen möchte erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:

 EXCEPTION_FLT_STACK_CHECK (0xc0000092) at pc=0x0093cea9, pid=4268, tid=4512

Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_02-b06 mixed mode, sharing)
Problematic frame:
v  ~RuntimeStub::resolve_opt_virtual_call


hab schon gegoogelt, herausgefunden das es daran liegen kann das meine Javaversion zu alt ist, was aber nicht sein kann da ich die neueste installiert habe. 

Hat jemand den Fehler schonmal gesehen bzw. gehabt und weiß wie man das in den Griff bekommt

danke im Voraus

gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2007)

Lass mal das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner laufen. Gehts da?
Könnte ein Hardware-Problem sein, oder ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit dem Betriebssystem.


----------



## Tyrall (26. Jul 2007)

danke für die Antwort.
ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Schreibe dann ob es funktioniert hat oder nicht

gruß


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jul 2007)

Vewendest du native libs?


----------



## Tyrall (26. Jul 2007)

@wildcard
ist mir jetzt peinlich aber hab keine Ahnung 
Benutze das FatJar Plugin für mein Eclipse welche Libs da benutzt werden keine Ahnung??? sry...


----------



## Murray (27. Jul 2007)

Wenn du native libs verwenden würdest, wüsstest du das wohl - native Libraries sind über JNI angebundene Libraries, die nicht in Java geschrieben sind, sondern z.B. in C oder C++. Das macht man normalerweise, um Funktionalität zu realisieren, die in Java nicht möglich ist (weil z.B. plattformabhängige APIs verwendet werden).


----------



## Tyrall (27. Jul 2007)

aso hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, in dem Fall benutz ich keine :wink:


----------

